# Mini Pill Whilst Pregnant



## xarlenex

My aunts just found out shes pregnant, she was at the doctors yesterday and he had a feel and reckons shes about 20 weeks. However, she had no idea before now and only stopped taking her pill last week. The doctors booked her for an emergency scan in a week but he said theres no way to know before then how the baby is going to be, because the pill.

Is anyone aware of the side affects this can have on a pregnancy?


----------



## angels330

hi there, hope everything is ok with your aunt. ive been doing a bit of research and as far as i can see there isnt evidence to suggest that it causes damage to baby should be fine :)- i hope this is the case too xx


----------



## aSh_x0x

hi, on the pill pamphlet/packet thingy, it says that there hasnt been any known evidence or facts to suggest that taking the pill while pregnant causes any side effects...Im sure your aunt will be fine.
good luck :)


----------



## geogem

I never found out I was pregnant untiul I was 16 weeks with my DS and I was taking the pill all the time!! He was a very healthy little man and I was told it shouldnt have affected him at all by the consultant!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

This happened to my mum with my brother and she was 20 weeks when she found out too. Likewise she was on the mini-pill, she was 38 and everything was absolutely fine.


----------



## Twiglet

My mum got pregnant on the mini pill and didnt find out till she was 23 weeks gone and could feel me bubbling about and I'm fine. 

Concidentally same thing happened to me :dohh: but my mum had her suspicions and I took a test when I was 7 weeks pregnant and my little girl is fine so far. 

Best of luck to your Aunt deary x


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks alot girls, shes worried sick so I'll pass on everyones success stories :D


----------



## pimplebum

i found out i was pregnant with this baby when i was 8weeks i"d been takin the minipill up until i found out and he is perfect from what they see on scans


----------



## GersPrincess

She should be fine because it's the mini-pill.

I got pregnant with my DD on a pill called Dianette. I was told to abort, because it hindered the amount of progesterone (I had acne in my pregnancy with my DS) in my body and they weren't sure whether she would be born a girl but genetically would be a boy if that makes sense.

I refused as they couldn't show me any evidence to point to this (nobody else had reported pregnancy apparently) and my DD was born beautifully perfect.

The mini-pill doesn't stop any hormone from working, but gives your body enough oestrogen to fool itself that it's already pregnant to stop ovulation. I know a few people who got pregnant on the mini-pill and they're fine.


----------



## Blob

I was on the pill for about 2 months until i found out i was pregnant.. I didnt know it did any harm :(


----------

